
Greed may be good when it comes to solar power - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/greed-may-be-good-when-it-comes-to-solar-power/
======
mikece
While I don't have the free finances to put a solar roof on my house right now
I've been trying to organize a solar cooperative: pooling the investment of
several people to make a very large solar array on some open land near where I
live. The idea is that profits from selling electricity to the local utility,
minus a monthly maintenance and upkeep fee, would go directly to investors in
the project. The problem is getting the local utility to buy electricity at a
rate that is better than just putting a couple solar panels at a time into a
grid-tied setup. Unfortunately this is something where the utilities aren't
required to offer a truly competitive rate to small producers compared to what
they charge per killowatt hour.

